# cost of living



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

i wanted to find out about cost of living in NZ i want to move there soon to the Christchurch area as im in construction, i want to rent for a while me and the wife have two boys and a baby girl so looking at renting 3-4 bedroom would any one know how much this would cost also what sort of wage would you need to earn to have a comfortable life in NZ.
Would be great full any advise

thanks dan


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Check out TradeMe, almost all accommodation rentals are listed on that site.

Christchurch City properties for rent (3+ bedrooms) on Trade Me Property | Trade Me

Looking at the site, you are probably looking at $400-500/week for a 3-4 bedroom place. That's at least $21,000/year. They say you should not spent anymore than 25% of your gross income on rent, so you would be looking at requiring a minimum salary of about $84,000.


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

*thanks*



dan boy said:


> i wanted to find out about cost of living in NZ i want to move there soon to the Christchurch area as im in construction, i want to rent for a while me and the wife have two boys and a baby girl so looking at renting 3-4 bedroom would any one know how much this would cost also what sort of wage would you need to earn to have a comfortable life in NZ.
> Would be great full any advise
> 
> thanks dan


thanks g mo i will look at the web site thanks for the info there is so much to take in just want to make sure it is all can be done and not just a dream..


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

dan boy said:


> i wanted to find out about cost of living in NZ i want to move there soon to the Christchurch area as im in construction, i want to rent for a while me and the wife have two boys and a baby girl so looking at renting 3-4 bedroom would any one know how much this would cost also what sort of wage would you need to earn to have a comfortable life in NZ.
> Would be great full any advise
> 
> thanks dan


Hi, check out Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me www.easyroommates.co.nz. 

Cost of livings similar to Uk im afraid.

Good luck


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

chellebubbles said:


> Hi, check out Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me www.easyroommates.co.nz.
> 
> Cost of livings similar to Uk im afraid.
> 
> Good luck


hi

thanks for link hoping for job offer next,thinking of going to Christchurch area do you know of any nice areas around there im in construction so hopefully should be plenty of work for me.

thanks dan


----------

